

Yelp Acquires Eat24 ($134M) - joshjkim
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2015/02/10/yelp-gobbles-up-eat24-for-134-million-to-fight-grubhub/

======
joshjkim
From what I heard, they are 100% bootstrapped, no VC money at all.

